

MeetingMix (YC S08) Gets Your Co-Workers To Cut To The Chase - sgupta
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/18/meetingmix-plan-meeting-agenda/

======
callmeed
" _This mode also includes a timer at the top of the screen that helps you
keep track of how long you’ve spent on a given topic so that you don’t run
over time._ "

Makes me think of _Pardon the Interruption_ on espn (one of my favorite tv
shows). Smart idea.

~~~
jackowayed
Also similar to something Google often does in meetings (according to some
article I've read on here). They just project a giant timer on one wall. I
can't remember if it's usually timing the meeting as a whole or one section.

~~~
felideon
I prefer the Meeting Ticker: <http://tobytripp.github.com/meeting-ticker/>

~~~
prawn
Someone should make one of these as an iPhone app for people stuck in boring
conversations, only it shows an emailable invoice at the end based on the time
wasted. ;)

------
paraschopra
"MeetingMix charges meeting creators $4.95 a month"

I like the pricing which is so low (especially for the app which is aimed at
busy corporates for whom probably $5 is worth less the time it takes them to
yawn). Shawn, would be interested in your comments on how you arrived at the
pricing?

~~~
sgupta
We want someone to see this and start using it without worrying about the
cost. Before launching we met with managers to understand what prices they're
able to expense without needing additional approval. We learned that this
wildly varied depending on the company's size though, so we decided to go with
the simplest model and price it at the lower end. Hope this helps!

~~~
patio11
I'd suggest rethinking this post-haste, because a) pricing is a signal of
quality and you being cheap makes it unlikely any "serious businessman" will
use you and b) the true price of your offering is not the amount of money you
charge but the hassle I incur getting the charge authorized either by myself
or my line manager, and that hassle does not bear anything like a linear
relationship to costs at low dollar amounts.

(Dragging my credit card out of my wallet is _far_ more of an annoyance to me
than spending $5 a month, and you should see the form I'd have to fill out to
get comped for it. I pay for my own hotels when I work overtime because it
causes me less stress to pay $60 than it does to babysit a reimbursement
request for two to four weeks.)

~~~
icey
If you were to guesstimate a price of what you would charge per month, what
would you choose?

------
Dilpil
This is exactly the technique that the more efficient managers I know use:
make people commit to exactly what they want to say and discuss at the meeting
beforehand.

~~~
staunch
Me as well. What I don't see is people saying "I want to have great/efficient
meetings, but I just don't know how."

Maybe this can make the job slightly easier for people who already run good
meetings, but I'm skeptical it's going to convert anyone.

------
andreshb
Great app. I like the interface, it seems simple and easy to use, and I dont
think it'll be too hard to get everyone in my company to use it.

------
newy
Congrats on the launch guys! Getting everyone on the meeting team to buy into
using this tool is key. I had pretty good success with using Etherpad for this
purpose - found less resistance to using it since it was dead simple.

~~~
csmeder
I agree, congrats. Great idea and nice design

~~~
sgupta
Thanks for the kind words!

------
ananthrk
The TC article mentions collaborative editing (creating powerpoints - to be
specific) as one of the features they could add. Given that EtherPad is now
opensource, MeetingMix can seriously consider adding this feature.

